# Glycine Airman purist



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

I just got a Glycine Airman purist today in the mail. I have never owned a 24 hr watch and think it will be an interesting experience. As soon as it arrived I removed the nice looking black leather strap and mounted it on a mesh bracelet which I prefer. As suggested by a forum member, I rotated the bezel to have the 12 on the bezel line up with the 24 on the dial. Thus when it is past noon the bezel shows clearly the time of day.

This Glycine has a 39mm case and the watch looks great and wears well. I think it will be fun to have a 24 hour watch in my collection.


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When I got my Base 22 at first I just used the thin end of the hour hand opposite of the arrowhead to figure out the day time hour until I got used to the dial. 

Nice watch you got there, wear it in good health!




When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## kcotham (Jun 21, 2018)

I've played around with Russian 24 hour watches over the years, always frustrated with their lack of accuracy or refinement. One of these days I'm going to sell them all and get a proper Swiss made 24 hour watch. I love 24 hour watches and would wear one as my daily wearer, if the Russian hardware weren't so darned inaccurate!

What made you decide on that particular model, by the way?


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

kcotham said:


> I've played around with Russian 24 hour watches over the years, always frustrated with their lack of accuracy or refinement. One of these days I'm going to sell them all and get a proper Swiss made 24 hour watch. I love 24 hour watches and would wear one as my daily wearer, if the Russian hardware weren't so darned inaccurate!
> 
> What made you decide on that particular model, by the way?


kcotham, I have been looking at getting a 24 hr watch for ages now. I keep going to the Glycine Forum and looking at the watches of the forum members. I decided I liked the looks of the Airman purist and the small case size (39mm). I don't care for straps, but knew that was not a problem as I like the aftermarket mesh straps I have been wearing on several of my watches. So I saw the Airman I liked on Ebay being sold by Glycine-direct ( a respected seller) and at a good price. I'm glad I made the purchase.


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

good catch i love mine enjoy


----------



## georgeoa (Jun 8, 2016)

That is a beautiful watch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcaustin (Oct 16, 2013)

"Santa" brought me a Glycine Airman No 1 this year, and I've been wearing it quite a bit as well. I haven't really noticed any real adjustment in going back and forth between 12 and 24 hour dials. I'd been wanting one of the Airman models for a while and ending up grabbing this one as my introduction - I'm happy so far!


----------



## ChristopheH (Jan 12, 2013)

Olyeller68 said:


> When I got my Base 22 *at first I just used the thin end of the hour hand opposite of the arrowhead to figure out the day time hour until I got used to the dial. *
> 
> Nice watch you got there, wear it in good health!
> 
> When was it ever a question of need?


Thanks for this solution !

@gaopa ! Great Mesh for one of my favourite watch. At one detail cause I prefer the 36 mm watches ... like Airman, DJ and Cie !


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Nice watch! The elongated hour hand is for use in pointing to the time after 12 hours as well.


----------



## SupremeRolex (Jul 8, 2018)

Congrats on yours! Here's mine!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

I went with a Number 1..great watch, now I am looking for an SST at good price.


----------



## martbroad (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi guys 
Been awhile since i was last on the forum but recently got back into Glycine via Massdrop and picked up a base22 purist on bracelet and a SST on leather.

PS 

Are you still a mod on here Dennis?


----------



## Ftumch (Sep 18, 2017)

They're also currently at Massdrop, incidentally.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycine-base-watch


----------



## matador203977 (Nov 20, 2018)

It's a good piece, rock in good health. I once wanted one of the Airman models at some point last year, but got carried away with the Omega, might get back on it


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Yep, still here. Don't visit every day anymore, but whenever I can


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Congrats. Excellent choice. I'm actually surprised how good that looks on mesh. Probably comfortable too. Good job!


----------



## fenderjapan (Nov 1, 2013)

Do some have a 24 hour hand a 12 hour hand?

If I was going to buy one I 'd like to set up with 2 4hands, rotate the bezel so that it shows it shows 12 pm instead of hour 24 on the one date dlie. but I'm not sure ithats fevel psossigle, but hat doesn't work if both hands or (so I can add another personify done business with)
Do I also wonder if the GMT hand operates on the same routine (rotating 24 hours) or if the GMT or regular hand is doing 1 12 hour shift.


----------



## demo (Apr 1, 2015)

martbroad said:


> Hi guys
> Been awhile since i was last on the forum but recently got back into Glycine via Massdrop and picked up a base22 purist on bracelet and a SST on leather.


No pics?

Pics or it didn't happen!

Mike


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## DStanizzi (Aug 19, 2013)

I like the airman and this is certainly an interesting model. How long did it take for you to adjust to it.


----------



## matador203977 (Nov 20, 2018)

Lucky you. Wear in good health


----------



## susko (Jan 21, 2017)

Very nice


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

DStanizzi said:


> I like the airman and this is certainly an interesting model. How long did it take for you to adjust to it.


For me very quickly, but I am European therefore my brain reasons with 24h, I also always select 24h mode in my quartz LCD watches.


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## DECO665 (Jun 1, 2013)

Love these watches. Especially the 36mm model. 

Can't get over the 24hr dial though. Wish they made one with a 12hr. 

Guess it wouldn't be an Airman though with a 12hr...


----------



## juul (Sep 6, 2018)

I have the 36mm


----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)

The 39mm size is perfection for me. It's nice to view the day as a whole rather than 2 halfs. Doesn't take long to get used to it.


----------



## lordtek (Mar 30, 2018)

The 36mm model is my favorite, lucky you.


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## TOPAZ (Jul 11, 2015)

pickle puss said:


> The 39mm size is perfection for me. It's nice to view the day as a whole rather than 2 halfs. Doesn't take long to get used to it.


My favorite, too ...
;-)


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------

